# "Debate" Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold about Ethics in KF Moderation and Conspiracy Theories



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 18, 2018)

LOL when all else fails just delete the threads with your autistic tinfoil hat shit and revoke more posting permissions, eh, yawning @Null-sel?
So tell me, what people am I today? I never get tired of hearing your autistic conspiracy theories....


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 18, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> when all else fails just delete the threads


What threads are deleted?


----------



## lolwut (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> What threads are deleted?


Pretty sure he means this one, which isn't actually deleted, just locked in Spergatory.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Aug 18, 2018)

lol what a faggot


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't think Null's the one with the autistic tinfoil hat here.


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 18, 2018)

I did 9/11 and I was paid by the CIA to ruin your life.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 18, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I never get tired of hearing your autistic conspiracy theories....


That's some self projection there


----------



## Draza (Aug 18, 2018)

Kiwifarms is part of the deep state.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 18, 2018)

Autismo Pinochet said:


> I did 9/11 and I was paid by the CIA to ruin your life.


finally i figured out why my life sucks so much, asshole. What a dick.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm actually Tank Man.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm involved in the Holocaust


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 18, 2018)

I also forgot to tell everyone that I rigged the election so that Trump would win.
And also I'm the mastermind of the plot to take everyones guns.


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 18, 2018)

I shot JFK, then I shot J.R. and Tupac too


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> I'm involved in the Holocaust





Hortator said:


> I shot JFK, then I shot J.R. and Tupac too



Isn't being a member of the Illuminati so much fun?


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 18, 2018)

@Nightstar is a confirmed pedophile who uses children's images all over the web. He appears to have been obsessed with this child in the past.



Spoiler


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 18, 2018)

I am the illuminati


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 18, 2018)

Why would null have sock accounts on his own website?


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 18, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I am the illuminati


How about you and me go out tonight and burn down some churches for Satan?


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 18, 2018)

Autismo Pinochet said:


> How about you and me go out tonight and burn down some churches for Satan?


Satan here, i dont even want your sorry ass in hell


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 18, 2018)

the autist of dojima said:


> Satan here, i dont even want your sorry ass in hell


I don't care. that just means I have all of eternity to turn the world to shit.


----------



## SadClownMan (Aug 18, 2018)

We are all secretly CIA niggers sleeper agents and Null is the head CIA nigger but we just don't realize it yet.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2018)

Who the fuck is Nightstar?


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2018)

I am God


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 18, 2018)

Autismo Pinochet said:


> Isn't being a member of the Illuminati so much fun?


We are also part of Anonymous, let's go expose Q for the fraud he is


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 18, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Who the fuck is Nightstar?


You know who since you delete his post exposing your pedo ring Null sock 137.


----------



## MookBong (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm part of the cinese fat fuck conspiracy to cause the obesity epidemic in America.


----------



## Flustercuck (Aug 18, 2018)

I run 5 different mexican drug cartels and am in cohorts with the FBI and CIA


----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2018)

hey @Nightstar i'm a spare account for one of the mods but you'll never know which one lol haha epik kek


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 18, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> hey @Nightstar i'm a spare account for one of the mods but you'll never know which one lol haha epik kek


Let me guess



Spoiler



It's Null right?


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> Let me guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone is Null. This entire site is Null making a bunch of sock puppets and pretending to have conversations so he doesn't have to accept that he's a lonely, autistic, asshole.


----------



## Null (Aug 18, 2018)

@Nightstar every single moderator on this site is just my alt account.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 18, 2018)

Null said:


> @Nightstar every single moderator on this site is just my alt account.


I can vouch for this, I did confirm that I'm one of Null's sock accounts


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2018)

Autismo Pinochet said:


> Everyone is Null.



Hell0 is pretending to be null which is pretending to be the mods which are pretending to be just regular users who have connections with the russian secret police


----------



## Rokko (Aug 18, 2018)

I am actually @Night Stars Brother


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2018)

Rokko said:


> I am actually @Night Stars Brother


>when that account actually exists
>when it's not just a made up account on the spot and has been here for a year


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 18, 2018)

everyone is a Hell0 sock


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm the leader of a furry cult.
And your the personification of spergatory itself.


----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> everyone is a Hell0 sock



hello Hell0


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 18, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> I'm the leader of a furry cult.
> And your the personification of spergatory itself.


First of all, it's you're. I presume all the furry tits impacting your face have caused a concussion.

But I'm the guy who made autism. I put it in granola bars _and _vaccines so nobody's safe.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm MrEnter


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 18, 2018)

Dr W said:


> First of all, it's you're. I presume all the furry tits impacting your face have caused a concussion.
> 
> But I'm the guy who made autism. I put it in granola bars _and _vaccines so nobody's safe.


My furry tits has given me advanced autism.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> I'm the leader of a furry cult.


I'm making a better furry cult with mandatory potato mashing. Fuck your shit tier titties.


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I'm making a better furry cult with mandatory potato mashing. Fuck your shit tier titties.


Does that allow the lizard people and ant people that live at the center of the flat Earth?


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 18, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I'm MrEnter


What are you gonna review next? Pop Team Epic?


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> What are you gonna review next? Pop Team Epic?


I'll review Kiwi Farms


----------



## Flustercuck (Aug 18, 2018)

everyone has a little bit of @Hell0 inside of them


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Does that allow the lizard people and ant people that live at the center of the flat Earth?


Not the lizards.


----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 18, 2018)

im gay


----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2018)

Dr W said:


> But I'm the guy who made autism.



thanks for making me


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 18, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> thanks for making me


I made a mistake.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 18, 2018)

_Quit your bitchin' nigger and just let things be 
You're messin' up big time take it from me 
Quit your bitchin' nigger or you'll get your due 
'Cause the Kiwi Klan will come-a-callin' on you 

For ten'or so months you've been raisin' all hell 
And nigger that ain't enough 
We're all gettin' mighty fed up with you 
And all of your autistic stuff 
Don't you love this forum? either you do or you don't 
If you ain't happy, then what the hell do you want?

Hey quit your bitchin' nigger and just let things be 
You're messin' up big time take it from me 
Quit your bitchin' nigger or you'll get your due 
'Cause the Kiwi Klan will come-a-callin' on you 

You got access to the speds and your posting rights
Given by that faggot null 
You got a couple'a thousand sperg upvotes 
And sometimes a little dickpull
You just keep begging, takin' everything we've got 
Well damn you nigger, don't you think it's time to stop?

So quit your bitchin' nigger and just let things be 
You're messin' up big time take it from me 
Quit your bitchin' nigger or you'll get your due 
'Cause the Kiwi Klan will come-a-callin' on you 

Lately you're yelling 'bout our modding team 
Wantin' us to take them down 
It represents our history and faggot pride 
And kiwi blood from the ass 
So go to hell nigger, I'm tellin' ya loud and clear 
They ain't comin' down, the faggot mods are stayin' right here 

Hey quit your bitchin' niggers and just let things be 
You're messin' up big time take it from me 
Quit your bitchin' nigger or you'll get your due 
'Cause the Kiwi Klan will come-a-callin' on you 
'Cause the Kiwi Klan will come-a-callin' on you_


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 18, 2018)

In real life I am a problematic chihuahua puffer fish hybrid.


----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2018)

but the true question is, what if nighstrar is null and he is just doing all this to test our intelloigence as internet sleuths


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 18, 2018)

LofaSofa said:


> im gay


----------



## A Useless Fish (Aug 18, 2018)

I am not, in fact, a fish.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Aug 18, 2018)

Dang, you all make me look small time. All i did was cancel Firefly and Dollhouse.


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 18, 2018)

A Useless Fish said:


> I am not, in fact, a fish.


But are you still useless?

I have my own undead army of miniature giant space hamsters.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Aug 18, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> But are you still useless?



There are no words to fully convey how utterly valueless I am. 

Thankfully the homeless people I hunt for sport are even less worthwhile, so nobody notices.


----------



## sadstuck (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm Jace but from an alternate universe where he's real


----------



## Canned Bread (Aug 18, 2018)

I am the sole survivor of the crash of the Malaysian Airlines Flight 370 aircraft.


----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2018)

I have a confession 

I'm @Nightstar


----------



## Thomas Paine (Aug 18, 2018)

I am Joshua Moon, also known online as Moon Man, leader of the Darkmoon Covenant.
I feast only upon Moon Pies and Blue Moon beer.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 19, 2018)

sadstuck said:


> I'm Jace but from an alternate universe where he's real


Curious:

1. How is John Flynt doing in that universe?
2. Who won the election?


----------



## Nien Nunb (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm secretly @FuckYou.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 19, 2018)

I stole the Lindbergh baby.


----------



## drain (Aug 19, 2018)

Nien Nunb said:


> I'm secretly @FuckYou.



teach me how to shoot


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 19, 2018)

Nien Nunb said:


> I'm secretly @FuckYou.


LMAO you got cucked by a fucking couch nigger


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm @FuckYou from an alternate universe actually, where I got the couch to shoot someone.


----------



## drain (Aug 19, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> I'm @FuckYou from an alternate universe actually, where I got the couch to shoot someone.



ok dude i laughed so hard i think i shat myself 
thanks


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 19, 2018)

I used to have this little toy robot as a kid, and it had this big bright button on its head, and if you would hit the bright red button it would drive around for a while randomly while yelling stuff. You, yawning @Null-sel remind me of that robot. Its wonderful, I just come by every once in a while and post something and for days you will run around yelling random stuff like a chicken with its head cut off.

Promise me you will never ever change, and also never stop using cloudflare, buddy!
(I know you won't understand that last bit because well, lets face it, you're not that bright. But thats fine!)


----------



## drain (Aug 19, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I used to have this little toy robot as a kid, and it had this big bright button on its head, and if you would hit the bright red button it would drive around for a while randomly while yelling stuff. You, yawning @Null-sel remind me of that robot. Its wonderful, I just come by every once in a while and post something and for days you will run around yelling random stuff like a chicken with its head cut off.
> 
> Promise me you will never ever change, and also never stop using cloudflare, buddy!
> (I know you won't understand that last bit because well, lets face it, you're not that bright. But thats fine!)



copypasta when


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 19, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I used to have this little toy robot as a kid, and it had this big bright button on its head, and if you would hit the bright red button it would drive around for a while randomly while yelling stuff. You, yawning @Null-sel remind me of that robot. Its wonderful, I just come by every once in a while and post something and for days you will run around yelling random stuff like a chicken with its head cut off.
> 
> Promise me you will never ever change, and also never stop using cloudflare, buddy!
> (I know you won't understand that last bit because well, lets face it, you're not that bright. But thats fine!)



You remind me a robot who post in /rk9/


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I used to have this little toy robot as a kid, and it had this big bright button on its head, and if you would hit the bright red button it would drive around for a while randomly while yelling stuff. You, yawning @Null-sel remind me of that robot.



You remind me of a sex offender.


----------



## drain (Aug 19, 2018)

he posted and logged off what a little faggot


----------



## Night Stars Brother (Aug 19, 2018)

Rokko said:


> I am actually @Night Stars Brother



it isn’t easy being me, trust me, you wouldn’t want that responsibility.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 19, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I used to have this little toy robot as a kid, and it had this big bright button on its head, and if you would hit the bright red button it would drive around for a while randomly while yelling stuff. You, yawning @Null-sel remind me of that robot. Its wonderful, I just come by every once in a while and post something and for days you will run around yelling random stuff like a chicken with its head cut off.
> 
> Promise me you will never ever change, and also never stop using cloudflare, buddy!
> (I know you won't understand that last bit because well, lets face it, you're not that bright. But thats fine!)


Calm down and take your medication old man.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 19, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I used to have this little toy robot as a kid, and it had this big bright button on its head, and if you would hit the bright red button it would drive around for a while randomly while yelling stuff. You, yawning @Null-sel remind me of that robot. Its wonderful, I just come by every once in a while and post something and for days you will run around yelling random stuff like a chicken with its head cut off.



You remind me of Michael J. Hirtes for fairly obvious reasons.


----------



## drain (Aug 19, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> You remind me of Michael J. Hirtes for fairly obvious reasons.








maybe its the @Null unstoppable hate boner


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 19, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I used to have this little toy robot as a kid, and it had this big bright button on its head, and if you would hit the bright red button it would drive around for a while randomly while yelling stuff. You, yawning @Null-sel remind me of that robot. Its wonderful, I just come by every once in a while and post something and for days you will run around yelling random stuff like a chicken with its head cut off.
> 
> Promise me you will never ever change, and also never stop using cloudflare, buddy!
> (I know you won't understand that last bit because well, lets face it, you're not that bright. But thats fine!)


Beep Beep Boop Boop​


----------



## Thomas Paine (Aug 19, 2018)

@Nightstar Hey there, was just about to go to bed, thought I'd stop by and say goodnight, old man.

Hope your hair plugs take well, and you finally get a job so your family can be proud.

See you later, Space Cowboy...


----------



## drain (Aug 19, 2018)

@Nightstar is an ugly fucker and should neck himself while looking at null's picture


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 20, 2018)

I think we're at a point where all I need to do is just come in and say hello to trigger the butthurt and 10.000 replies from different socks.


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm a Null sock? Why didn't anyone tell me?!


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I think we're at a point where all I need to do is just come in and say hello to trigger the butthurt and 10.000 replies from different socks.


8 short replies laughting at that long post is pretty bad and looks that you're the triggered one.


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a confession to make: I am an a Royal skeleton and Lich who plans to make Ashley Isaacs his Lich Queen. She seems to be hesitating about it, though.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I think we're at a point where all I need to do is just come in and say hello to trigger the butthurt and 10.000 replies from different socks.


Hi.


----------



## James Howlett (Aug 20, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi.


Hello.


----------



## lolwut (Aug 20, 2018)

James Howlett said:


> Hello.


Goodbye.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> different socks.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I think we're at a point where all I need to do is just come in and say hello to trigger the butthurt and 10.000 replies from different socks.



Hello good sir, how was your day?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I think we're at a point where all I need to do is just come in and say hello to trigger the butthurt and 10.000 replies from different socks.



Here I am replying to this thread, so I guess I must be really butthurt.  I'm just so angry that a guy with a pedophile as an avatar just made a fool of himself again.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I think we're at a point where all I need to do is just come in and say hello to trigger the butthurt and 10.000 replies from different socks.


this post took effort


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 20, 2018)

A Hot Tranny said:


> this post took effort



He has to sneak in like an autistic secret agent, post his little limp dribble of a shitpost, then immediately log out because he's terrified of being banned while he's logged in, and desperately hit F5 on the thread for hours.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Aug 20, 2018)

The worst part of sorting laundry is matching the socks.


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I used to have this little toy robot as a kid, and it had this big bright button on its head, and if you would hit the bright red button it would drive around for a while randomly while yelling stuff. You, yawning @Null-sel remind me of that robot. Its wonderful, I just come by every once in a while and post something and for days you will run around yelling random stuff like a chicken with its head cut off.
> 
> Promise me you will never ever change, and also never stop using cloudflare, buddy!
> (I know you won't understand that last bit because well, lets face it, you're not that bright. But thats fine!)


I'm the robot, I've been watching you since you were a little kid.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> ? I never get tired of hearing your autistic conspiracy theories....



Chris’s mind will be  integrated into an AI that will take over the world terminator style.


----------



## drain (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> 10.000 replies from different socks.



jokes on you you'll never know who the TRUE null is bc we're all behind seven proxies handed by the hacker 4chan


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello.


----------



## drain (Aug 20, 2018)

WHY U NEVER ONLINE WHEN I WANT TO INTERACT WITH U 
U SLEAZY FUCKER


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 20, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> WHY U NEVER ONLINE WHEN I WANT TO INTERACT WITH U
> U SLEAZY FUCKER


Gotta go fast


----------



## drain (Aug 20, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Gotta go fast



4 the sped he need


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 21, 2018)

Spoiler









Mommy with her string of many, many boyfriends after daddy John Moon went out for a carton of smokes and never came back. With a son like Joshua and a wife like Candice, who can blame him really?
One of said boyfriends burned his house, and his cat.

oh and in case you're wondering, over 9000 hours in ms paint.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 21, 2018)

You must be super proud of yourself.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2018)

Hmm, would I rather be an autist who owned a funny meme website or an autistic pedophile who A-logs the funny meme website man and used to own a CP website.



Yeah, it must really suck to be Mr Nightstar.


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 21, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Hmm, would I rather be an autist who owned a funny meme website or an autistic pedophile who A-logs the funny meme website man and used to own a CP website.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it must really suck to be Mr Nightstar.



LOL keep making up shit, yawning incel @Null 
Its all you have! hahahaha


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 21, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I think we're at a point where all I need to do is just come in and say hello to trigger the butthurt and 10.000 replies from different socks.



*Less than 24 hours later*



Nightstar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nightstar said:


> oh and in case you're wondering, over 9000 hours in ms paint.





Nightstar said:


> LOL keep making up shit, yawning incel @Null
> Its all you have! hahahaha



Lol


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Aug 21, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> LOL keep making up shit, yawning incel @Null
> Its all you have! hahahaha


Someone is mad.

Let's sit down and discuss this. Would you like a beer?


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 21, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck is wrong with you


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 21, 2018)

So like if you have ever wondered what the speed of autism is, its about 2 hours.




It took @Nightstar 1 hour and 59 minutes to create this section of Null's ED page.




Besides the customary fake quote, there is also the @Null x Christine fan art and a cap of Hirtes losing his mind.

All in all, this sorta sums up the average Chris troll in 2018 quite well.

Also, daily reminder that this is the voice of @Nightstar

https://kiwifarms.net/public/audio/voicemail/LIVJHJYOVWXWRUVSLHVQHKSQPRTRWKLXLYNVKQYW.mp3


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 21, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> So like if you have ever wondered what the speed of autism is, its about 2 hours.
> View attachment 524250
> 
> It took @Nightstar 1 hour and 59 minutes to create this section of Null's ED page.
> ...



Its a good thing you aren't at all fanny flustered about that ED article.
Doesn't it bother you that you are giving your visitors the wrong facts, thus basically lying to them about who I am?

Say if you really want to be the good guy helping "mentally handicapped" people like Chris, you should pay hotwheelz and the 8chan users their 12,000 dollars back. After all, which is worse? Scamming / extorting an autistic tranny or scamming a handicapped person?
PS I'm lolling extremely hard that apparently that cloudflare remark i made didn't ring any bell for you. No wonder you couldn't deliver on infinity next. You suck ass as a webmaster.
Good thing to know for the fellow trolls....


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 21, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> Its a good thing you aren't at all fanny flustered about that ED article.
> Doesn't it bother you that you are giving your visitors the wrong facts, thus basically lying to them about who I am?
> 
> Say if you really want to be the good guy helping "mentally handicapped" people like Chris, you should pay hotwheelz and the 8chan users their 12,000 dollars back. After all, which is worse? Scamming / extorting an autistic tranny or scamming a handicapped person?
> ...


You've literally failed for 4 years at fucking with Avery Chicoine. You are so pathetic you make a pedo look better in comparison. This website has absolutely nothing to fear from you.


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 21, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> You've literally failed for 4 years at fucking with Avery Chicoine. You are so pathetic you make a pedo look better in comparison. This website has absolutely nothing to fear from you.



Glad you responded @Null, I can see where you get that inspiration from about the pedo chan. As I mentioned earlier its the old "NO U"-defense you are trying to sport....
....Since you ran 16chan, a pedophile board.

Proof you say? Why certainly, it was even linked here on KF:



 


 


 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/olive...anfoothills-markofkri-many-more.17515/page-13
https://archive.md/a1AP6
https://archive.md/4dKhm
https://archive.md/9zXpf

You can also use archive.md to paste the top link I posted there, since little Joshua*✡*  conveniently deleted it....
Will there be anything else today? Or is that it?
Like I said earlier, I have more dirt on you than a broom.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 21, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> Glad you responded @Null, I can see where you get that inspiration from about the pedo chan. As I mentioned earlier its the old "NO U"-defense you are trying to sport....
> ....Since you ran 16chan, a pedophile board.
> 
> Proof you say? Why certainly, it was even linked here on KF:
> ...


Let's see here. nol literally stole $12k from a cripple while you can't even manage to get a pedophile's pedo image board shut down. I gotta be honest with you, not all that impressed with what you have to offer here


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2018)

I'd still host /phile/ if it obeyed my content rules and if there was interest in 16chan. Free speech is free speech. Slit your throat you trashy faggot kike.


----------



## drain (Aug 21, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok so lets see...
you actually googled something in the lines of "fat white woman and black dudes orgy", looked through pics on google images or even watched one or two porn clip just to grab this VERY specific screenshot and make a mediocre 'manipulation' with it

what a fucking big guy u are im so proud


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 21, 2018)

Another thing about Nightstar that reminds me of Hirtes is how often he has to talk like he's a villain from a cheesy 80's cartoon while "doxxing" Null.


----------



## Okkervils (Aug 21, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> since little Joshua*✡* conveniently deleted it....



Calling him a pedophile is one thing, but implying he's a Jew? Too far man. Not cool.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 21, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> Like I said earlier, I have more dirt on you than a broom.



Lol calm down Avery.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 21, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> NO U"-defense you are trying to sport....


Pot meet kettle


----------



## drain (Aug 21, 2018)

big j is sure a naughty mofo huh?


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 22, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> Its a good thing you aren't at all fanny flustered about that ED article.
> Doesn't it bother you that you are giving your visitors the wrong facts, thus basically lying to them about who I am?
> 
> Say if you really want to be the good guy helping "mentally handicapped" people like Chris, you should pay hotwheelz and the 8chan users their 12,000 dollars back. After all, which is worse? Scamming / extorting an autistic tranny or scamming a handicapped person?
> ...



Let me think, you have been making fun of a mother because her son laught at your post about 'chris deserve to die in the street and you didn't make it real Joshua' but you sperg like a chimpanzee when someone make fun of how stupid you are


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 22, 2018)

Null said:


> I'd still host /phile/ if it obeyed my content rules and if there was interest in 16chan. Free speech is free speech. Slit your throat you trashy faggot kike.



Glad you're not angry at my finds or anything there, sport.



Adolf Von Merkel said:


> Let me think, you have been making fun of a mother because her son laught at your post about 'chris deserve to die in the street and you didn't make it real Joshua' but you sperg like a chimpanzee when someone make fun of how stupid you are



I literally never said "chris deserved to die in the streets", where did you get that from?


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 22, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> Besides the customary fake quote, there is also the @Null x Christine fan art and a cap of Hirtes losing his mind



The funniest part is how Nightstar decided to use a post where Hirtes was denying having a Twitter account, and this was around the time the internet fame all got to his head, even going as far as praising himself while sharing some of his posts on here.

Oh, the irony!


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 22, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> The funniest part is how Nightstar decided to use a post where Hirtes was denying having a Twitter account, and this was around the time the internet fame all got to his head, even going as far as praising himself while sharing some of his posts on here.
> 
> Oh, the irony!


They're the same damn person if you replace pedophilia with furry fandom. The same damn person. Think if Hirtes was an open pedophile like @Nightstar is. Same fucking person


----------



## Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold (Aug 22, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> They're the same damn person if you replace pedophilia with furry fandom. The same damn person. Think if Hirtes was an open pedophile like @Nightstar is. Same fucking person



I agree yawning incel: You, @Null and Avery do have a lot in common. For one you share the same account, for seconds you both will end up the same way.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 22, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> for seconds you both will end up the same way.


If you're gonna make a threat at least be specific about it you pussy. Only limp dicks elude to what they will never be able to accomplish anyway. Sack up and be specific, no one is gonna report your IP to your cucked dutch country, no one cares to.


----------



## Null (Aug 22, 2018)

Nightstar said:


> I agree yawning incel: You, @Null and Avery do have a lot in common. For one you share the same account, for seconds you both will end up the same way.


Stop tagging me sped


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 22, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> If you're gonna make a threat at least be specific about it you pussy. Only limp dicks elude to what they will never be able to accomplish anyway. Sack up and be specific, no one is gonna report your IP to your cucked dutch country, no one cares to.



Even the Nazi @Mikemikev had more balls with his impotent threats.


----------



## MookBong (Aug 22, 2018)

@Nightstar the retard has to justify his autism by calling everyone a n00l sock.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Aug 22, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Even the Nazi @Mikemikev had more balls with his impotent threats.


I miss @Mikemikev


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 22, 2018)

Did you enjoy the new name change @Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold ?

I logged out of Null’s account to log in to this just to ask that btw


----------



## Tempest (Aug 22, 2018)

Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold said:


> I agree yawning incel: You, @Null and Avery do have a lot in common. For one you share the same account, for seconds you both will end up the same way.


null and avery chicone are the same person now?


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 22, 2018)

Tempest said:


> null and avery chicone are the same person now?


Well duh, we all know that Avery Chicoine is codename for Joshua Moon after all.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 23, 2018)

So who's more deluded, Tommy Tooter or Avery here?


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 23, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> View attachment 525619



truly the only fate worse than a lolcow thread.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 24, 2018)

Anybody notice Avery hasn't been here since the name change? Looks like Avery didn't consider that possibility over being banned while still logged in.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 24, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Anybody notice Avery hasn't been here since the name change? Looks like Avery didn't consider that possibility over being banned while still logged in.


Most likely preparing for a sock.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 24, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> Most likely preparing for a sock.


Good time to update the Captcha with Bee movie meme and questions.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 24, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Anybody notice Avery hasn't been here since the name change? Looks like Avery didn't consider that possibility over being banned while still logged in.


He's busy crying over how KF is full of mean cyberbullies.


----------



## Sockpuppet of pedophile 155chan former admin (Aug 27, 2018)

I only know one disgruntled former moderator of 155chan and that is "Guyver" aka "Tyciol" who was recently exposed on another chan as being Jordan Robert Hill from Canada.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 27, 2018)

Mormon Jesus said:


> View attachment 528464
> I only know one disgruntled former moderator of 155chan and that is "Guyver" aka "Tyciol" who was recently exposed on another chan as being Jordan Robert Hill from Canada.


Guyver is not Tyciol. Guyver is from the Netherlands. Tyciol is from Canada.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> Guyver is not Tyciol. Guyver is from the Netherlands. Tyciol is from Canada.



Here's some 8chan /b/ thread with drama between these idiots.  I don't care enough to read it.  It apparently had CP in it (of course) but that's been deleted.

https://8ch.net/b/res/7890260.html
http://archive.md/UPDFu

It appears to be a squabble between three pedophiles about god knows what.  It was also archived four months ago, probably by @Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold or one of the other pedos.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Here's some 8chan /b/ thread with drama between these idiots.  I don't care enough to read it.  It apparently had CP in it (of course) but that's been deleted.
> 
> https://8ch.net/b/res/7890260.html
> http://archive.md/UPDFu
> ...


Jesus Christ. I'm not even half way through this mess and I can tell you right now that this is one of the more aggressive strains of autism I've encountered. 

This cuck is like 2 parts Hirtes, 1 part McKee, .5 parts Woody and a sprinkle of Barneyfag.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 28, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> Most likely preparing for a sock.



I've said it once, and I'll say it again






"C'mon Null Pardew, delete my posts. I've beat you speds!"


----------



## TinaP (Oct 30, 2019)

didn't Guyver invent tentacle rape in the 80s?


----------



## No Exit (Oct 31, 2019)

TinaP said:


> didn't Guyver invent tentacle rape in the 80s?


Why would you bump this thread? There are no mods left to makes conspiracies about.


----------

